# Posts Songs That Make Ya Go : )



## Variable Pitch (May 2, 2010)

Okay! I know there's already a thread in here somewhere where people show songs that show DP, in all it's ugly reality.

That's not what this one is about.

I think maybe it would do some good if we post songs that make ya smile, or make your day just a little less harsh to deal with.Who knows? Maybe you can share something that makes someone else stop and laugh, or feel just a bit better, or put down that last bottle or pill. I'll start.

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=eDdI7GhZSQA&feature=related The Beatles, Hey Jude. One of the classics. Still good though.





 Nujabees, Feather. This one's not so work safe, but the lyrics and the piano riff can haunt you long after the song is over. In a good way.





 Spoon, Don't You Evah. This band is great live. Hard not to get up and move.

Post a song that makes you feel a bit better, if only for a little while. I don't care if it's a metal song about self-determination and rising above adversity, a piano sonata by Chopin, or a pop song that makes no damn sense word wise but you like it anyways. Have at it.

(Oh yeah, and if a mod here knows of a better spot for this thread to be in, by all means move it)


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Variable Pitch (May 2, 2010)

Nice. So far we got roadhouse blues and techno. Keep it up!
Here's the last one I wanted to share.

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=rcEEAjGtAkY&feature=related Flogging Molly, Drunken Lullabies. Maybe my favorite band, and like most things Irish, it's a happy and sad and has drinking in it, all at the same time : P.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

This really gets me up and pumping! 





The Beatles are great as well and have helped me at hard times. Here comes the sun, I wanna hold your hand and twist and shout are all great ones for me


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*Variable Pitch*: Awesome song man, I used to listen to them alot.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

ya know that song you're not supposed to tell people you like? this one's mine.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh you wanna go there Tommygunz? I used to love this song and video.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

can't go without a little PEPPER!!!


----------



## Variable Pitch (May 2, 2010)

Hahahaha, these are awsomely awkward and embarassingly entertaining songs. I listen with pride. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

sarah, i totally dig it. i just made a pandora station for it, and chris, i think yours is a bit more embarrassing. love it.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Ahh Pandora... I remember when it worked in Europe before the recordlabels went "OH SHI- WE CANT LET THE EUROTRASH STREAM OUR TUNES YO, LETS IP-RESTRICT THE DATASTREAMS!!!"... Although we have Spotify.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

I was 7 when this came out! Theme song of my childhood:


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

[URL=http://www.youtube.c...h]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=nC_Z-EPSVaI[/URL]


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## DPNOrway (Apr 29, 2010)

As the music head I am, i surely have to contribute to this thread




















 <-- if you have spotify you should check this one out







Always make me feel gooooood

















And you should also check out this one: http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Stars-Lonely-Hearts-Band/dp/B001SZ28VK (Easy Star's Lonely Hearts Dub Band) It got great lyrics and a great feelgood wibe to it!

I would be happy to recommend more if you like "my kind of music"


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Edit: Sadly it doesn't make you too happy... So heres more stoner metal for you






Its not on youtube but if you go http://www.rhapsody.com/sixty-watt-shaman and click on the bottom song "Breathe Again" Man the last riff makes me happy.

God I wish I didn't have DP


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Don't trip you know I'm always by your side
You'll be fine for the ride just be calm
Take a breath and don't cry
Look on the bright side

Rise up, now make your impact
Now get your bags back
Think about your life
But girl don't you cry
Look on the bright side of life

Somebody told me everything's alright
That life's too short to be afraid
Just leading 'em to what I want to say
Living should be giving it away
You're contemplating every single day
And learn so we educate and be positive
It is what it is, ima set examples for the kids

I don't want to scare you, no I don't
It's time you be a role model so open up

Somebody told me everything's alright
That life's too short to be afraid
Just leading 'em to what I want to say
Living should be giving it away
You're contemplating every single day
And learn so we educate and be positive
Find More lyrics at www.sweetslyrics.com
It is what it is, ima set examples for the kids

I don't want to scare you, no I don't
It's time you be a role model so open up

Don't trip you know I'm always by your side
You'll be fine for the ride just be calm
Take a breath and don't cry
Look on the bright side

Rise up, now make your impact
Now get your bags back
Think about your life
But girl don't you cry
Look on the bright side

Be kind, now keep a smile
Keep your head up
And try to find a friend or a child
And encourage their life
Look on the bright side

Rise up, now make your impact
Now get your bags back
Think about your life
But girl don't you cry
Look on the bright side of life

_*"Though it was important for all of us in the band to be motivated to continue with what we do best, which is making music, we feel people in the world could use some encouragement in this time to stay motivated as well, which is what we drew a lot of inspiration for this album."

Rebelution commenting on "Courage to Grow"*_

*This is why I like them







*


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

You guys have to watch this. I love this song and I just watched the video, and OMG this is almost exactley what DP looks and feels like to me. The way the video is made, especially at the beginning. The way everything looks in the vid when the guy is in the cell. This is why i'm always freaking out!!!. This is what everything looks like through my eyes!!!.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Revsarah said:


>


^.^ love Bonobo. Alright, I'm gonna show you guys some chill music to indulge in when you're DP/DR'in the fuck out.









The Mercury Program- The Secret To Quiet (woke up to them at Harvest of Hope Fest, quite nice.)
My link

Animal Collective(an essential choice)- Summertime Clothes (awesome music, awesome lyrics)
My link

The Dirty Projectors-Rise Above (black flag remake)
My link

Deadmau5 ft.Kaskade- I remember (come on people!good vibin song)
My link

Thievery Corporation- All That We Perceive (good ass dj's with intelligent, eclectic style)
My link

**High five to PositiveThinking!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i find this song beautifully inspiring.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Dude, Ludovico Einaudi is a mastermind.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

__
https://soundcloud.com/

please listen to my mixes on soundcloud. Follow me and me whatver. book me if you like!


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice! Another music thread that focuses more particularly on upbeat music.

Andy Hunter - Go (highly recommended..)
Moby - Go
4Strings - Diving
Gotan Project - Triptico
Paul Oakenfold - Ready Steady Go
Deadly Avenger - We Took Pelham


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

MADONNA & MIRWAIS Create Magic! The song is

Nobody Knows Me


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Dude, Ludovico Einaudi is a mastermind.


Hey Primavera by Ludovico Einaudi is a good one.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

dancingwobbler said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/
> 
> please listen to my mixes on soundcloud. Follow me and me whatver. book me if you like!


That's pretty decent, what would you call it, drum and bass? House?


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Anggun - Juste Avant Toi


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=62VASkbu1gw&feature=related






http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=4vJTHIOzLDw&feature=related

listen and enjoy!!!


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Vibrasphere - In Control
Vibrasphere - Landmark (Allaby Remix)
Ratt - Round and Round 
The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony 
Boombox (ft. Julian Casablancas)
As I Lay Dying - Through Struggle


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ivan Hawk said:


> Vibrasphere - In Control
> Vibrasphere - Landmark (Allaby Remix)
> Ratt - Round and Round
> The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony
> ...


lmao, you did NOT just recommend a Ratt song








Vibrasphere is the shit tho

If any of you dig A Perfect Circle then you know this song is wonderful


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> lmao, you did NOT just recommend a Ratt song
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favourite's the Massive Attack remix:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Bjork - All is Full of Love
Hed PE - Renegade
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Can't Stop
Coldplay - Viva La Vida
Enigma - Return to Innocence


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Amazing electronica soundtrack:


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Revsarah said:


> My favourite's the Massive Attack remix:


omfg I love your avatar. hahaha I used to watch that movie all the time. Btw it's not a remix done by the group Massive Attack, just to clearify if there was any confusion. And yea, that whole cd Emotive is good, it's remixes of the bands songs which normally is an "alternative" sound.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> omfg I love your avatar. hahaha I used to watch that movie all the time. Btw it's not a remix done by the group Massive Attack, just to clearify if there was any confusion. And yea, that whole cd Emotive is good, it's remixes of the bands songs which normally is an "alternative" sound.


Really? I thought Massive Attack remixed that wonder of a song...


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

sooo legit!






OMFG!!! LISTEN!!!


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Anything by Kool Keith. Although if you don't know, then don't start







.






You have been warned!


----------



## Hoopesy (Dec 8, 2009)

Devin Townsend - Material


----------

